# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña > BOADELLA >  Estado capacidad embalse Boadella

## La Nina

En el mes de junio el pantano estaba en un 90% (más o menos de su capacidad), actualmente está en un (50% más o menos) teniendo en cuenta que en la comarca del Ampurdán a estado lloviendo de manera periódica desde el mes de junio no entiendo donde ha ido a parar el agua. La única cosa que me queda por averiguar es ir donde está la presa para ver si las compuertas estan abiertas. 
Todo esto me parece muy sospechoso, no soy ninguna técnica, pero si tenemos un verano lluvioso aprovecha el agua y no lo vacies, pues el año pasado que tuvimos un verano caluroso y sin lluvias (cosa normal) estaba muchisimas más lleno (70%).
Lo dicho no entiendo nada.

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenida al foro La Nina.

Esto ocurre cada verano con este embalse, el riego y el turismo hacen que baje rápidamente

un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

> En el mes de junio el pantano estaba en un 90% (más o menos de su capacidad), actualmente está en un (50% más o menos) teniendo en cuenta que en la comarca del Ampurdán a estado lloviendo de manera periódica desde el mes de junio no entiendo donde ha ido a parar el agua. La única cosa que me queda por averiguar es ir donde está la presa para ver si las compuertas estan abiertas. 
> Todo esto me parece muy sospechoso, no soy ninguna técnica, pero si tenemos un verano lluvioso aprovecha el agua y no lo vacies, pues el año pasado que tuvimos un verano caluroso y sin lluvias (cosa normal) estaba muchisimas más lleno (70%).
> Lo dicho no entiendo nada.


 Muy simple en la zona del alt empurda en esta fechas cuatriplica por estas fechas las personas

----------

